# Swollen Feet



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm still hanging around the board  I have a question regarding my feet swelling. I've never in my life had problems with my feet swelling, but since my TT they have been! I mentioned it to the Endo a couple weeks ago at my 6 week checkup and he didn't think much of it. It's not bad when I get up in the morning but by evening they are pretty swollen. As in my sandals leave quite the imprint. Anyone else have this problem?

I'm on levothyroxine 137 and 50,000 vit. D once a week right now. I feel okay but don't have a heck of a lot of energy still. I realize it's only been 6 weeks and my body is still figuring things out. I wish it would figure out my feet!!! :hugs: Thanks

Debbie


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm 13 months post TT and still have the exact same problem with my feet. Otherwise, my labs are all good. Haven't figured out the feet swelling issue yet, but will let you know if/when we do.


----------

